# Recommendations please



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, 
We're relatively new to motorhoming - but having got used to our van we're looking to start exploring new (to us) places. 'Cos we live in the lakes we've tended to stay local - but now we'd like to start going further afield - but we're mostly away for weekends - so we're looking for recommendations: 
1. Within 2 hours drive of Cumbria 
2. Sites - but not fussed by level of amenities. 
3. Countryside / Village location - don't like cities / large towns. 

We figured you'd all be just the people to get us started. 

Many thanks,


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice site in Wales, run by fellow MH owner with a lake!

www.cwmcuttan.com

Peter


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi folks

Not very prescriptive, but have you tried the Camping and Caravanning Club website?

There are sites in North Yorkshire, handy for the Dales; often open to non-members

Scotland should be achievable in 2 hours

Delamere Forest in Cheshire should be a change from the Lakeland scenery

Maybe not a lot of help, but at least there is a reasonably standard quality on C&CC sites, and the website is easy to navigate

PS We live in Derbyshire, and the scenery is hard to beat for diversity and sheer beauty

Hope you find some great places


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

What a question !

You live in the best tourist area of England ( well we keep visiting ) so how do you follow that ?

How about Kielder Water - CC site - a bit more moorland then the Lakes and a man made lake of some size. Handy for Hadrian's wall en route.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Grassington CC site (actually Threshfield) is lovely and within tolerably easy walking distance of a very decent pub and reasonable distance from Grassington and the Wharfe valley.

Choose your route from Cumbria and you'll go through some wonderful countryside.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks so far.
Not really bothered with the Caravan Club sites as all the ones we've tried so far have said they're booked up weeks in advance - and frankly we're never that organised!
Forgot to mention the area / site needs to be dog friendly.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

(Here I go again 8) )

How about Dumfries and Galloway. Lots of little sites. We like the municipal (or should I say Council?)site in Kirkcudbright. Lovely town, small site with easy access to the High Street and Harbour etc. 

Lots of CLs in the CC book.

Depending on where in the Lakes you are, D & G is just around the corner.

Sue


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> (Here I go again 8) )
> 
> How about Dumfries and Galloway. Lots of little sites. We like the municipal (or should I say Council?)site in Kirkcudbright. Lovely town, small site with easy access to the High Street and Harbour etc.
> 
> ...


Ooooooh Sue was just gonna suggest the very same thing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Carol - Do you think we should charge Visit Scotland commission? We seem to be doing a grand job 8) 

Sue


----------



## 113504 (Jun 20, 2008)

Peak district!


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Peak District where?
& poss more than 2 hrs from Lakes - I'd need to go through / round Manchester


----------

